# another honey stick problem



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

I have never used these or even seen ones you can fill yourself one at a time so I am no expert but have an idea. Get some clear tubing or some thing like it that will fit inside of the honey stick and is a couple of inches longer than the stick. Attach it to your large syringe that holds more honey than your stick. Insert it to the bottom of your sealed end. Push syringe plunger while pulling the stick off the fill line as the honey comes out. For large quantities you could use a air tight container/tank with valve(like the bottling tank fast cut off) on bottom attached to your fill line/tube pointing down. Have air fill/valve stem on top to pressurize tank to push out honey. You will need a way to fill tank and clean it inside-[air tight lid]:doh:. Then you could use one hand( or your foot with right valve) to operate fill valve at the speed you need it and the other for pulling the straw off as it gets filled.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

I just paid and engineer to design a fully automated straw machine. 
Here is my $5000 answer.
From looking at the plans and way honey flows into straws you can't seal either end of the straw until it is filled. 

Good luck,
Ron Householder


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

This link may help. Tim talks about using a pressurized tank he bought off eBay.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Ditto to what honeyhouseholder said. Due to pressures, neither end can be sealed off. Two impulse sealers spaced the proper distance, straws palced on a slotted rack to hold them in position is the set up needed. One could seal one end, then insert a small diameter tube and fill, but that gets messy. I've tried. Our straw machine has come off the drawing board and into testing, but it is not fully automatic. There is still a lot of hand action needed. A fully auto machine would take a ton of $$ to design and engineer. I wish honeyhouseholder luck with his. A better 'mousetrap', as they say is certainly needed in the industry.


----------



## cdanderson (May 26, 2007)

I understand what you guys are talking about but I'm not trying for an automatic machine to produce thousands. I know there are folks on here who fill a few hundred for festivals by hand. However, I seem to be "search engine" impaired on this website.

I think I'll have to try to find a smaller diameter tube to place inside the straw.

thanks
charlotte


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

search for HONEY STRAWS you will get 3 pages atleast RDY-B


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

Seal the straw(s) AFTER you fill them. Use a syringe for injecting marinade or one you can get from a US Plastics. This site will help you a lot. http://honeyrunapiaries.com/blog/honey-stick-machine-the-manual-version/40

Basically...warm the honey, fill the syringe, squirt the honey into the straw, and THEN seal the ends of the straw. Oh and then clean up any drips.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

and Rohe Bee it is on the head.


----------



## cdanderson (May 26, 2007)

thanks guys, I'll give it another try !


----------

